# Looking for advice on a used VHF radio, any recommendations?



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

I am looking for a used VHF radio. I will probably be going out no more than about 25 miles. From what I have read, I don't want a handheld as my primary radio(only has a range of about5 miles???). So, I am looking for a dash mount with an antenna. I also understand that the longer the antenna (and further off the water) the more range it will have. So, what should I be looking for? I don't want to spend a fortune on alot of bells and whistles like GPS linkage. I've been looking on ebay and see some for less than $100. Which brands should I look for or stay away from?

thanks for the help,

greg


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

My 2 cents = Go with ICOM. I hated the 2 Uniden's we had in previous years - something was always wrong or going out - but I love our 2 ICOMs (so far).


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> bells and whistles like GPS linkage.




HaHa



With statement's like that you don't understand what a VHF radio is for.



It is a piece of Safety equipment.



So let me try and educate you. Your so called "bells and whistles like GPS linkage." doesn't cost any more. This is provided you don't get a obsolete VHF. They don't have DSC [Digital Selective Calling]



You want that!



I highly recommend to people on a budget or not:



Standard Horizon Quest X and a Digital 529 antenna. It's VERY hard to beat this combination for a basic VHF setup.



Get in contact with me. My neighbor has a S/H Quest with a Digital antenna new in the box he wants to sell for the cost of the radio only.



If a VHF doesn't have DSC, you don't want it. When interfaced to your GPS, with the push of one button. It will send time, date, position to the CG.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Icom's are highly rated.



Why I don't like them.



1] The footprint of space they take up is larger than Standard Horizon.

2] They have a funky way of displaying your position when interfaced. It scroll's across the screen, instead of being displayed like it is on your GPS. They also require the pushing of another button to make them display.



On the LARGE screen of a S/H radio it will display 



Time

Date

GPS position

Radio Channel


----------



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

I am on a budget for this radio. I am now using a handheld gps. Its a garmin 72. I don't think it has a plugin for something else. So, I guess I would need to look fora GPS that will plug in to a VHF with a DSC? There goes my budget!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Look at page 49 in your Garmin 72 owners manual.



http://www8.garmin.com/manuals/GPS72_OwnersManual.pdf



It has NEMA 0183 OUT / IN capability.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I can sell you a new Standard Horizon Eclipse VHF Radio, with DSC and NMEA output/input from GPS, plus a new Shakespeare 8' 6DB fiberglass antenna for $118.25, which includes sales tax. Antenna mounts not included as there are so many variables. I have a good used plastic mount that I will through in. All you will need is wire to connect power.

Tom, BSH Marine 850-572-1225


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

> *oldflathead (11/21/2008)*I can sell you a new Standard Horizon Eclipse VHF Radio, with DSC and NMEA output/input from GPS, plus a new Shakespeare 8' 6DB fiberglass antenna for $118.25, which includes sales tax. Antenna mounts not included as there are so many variables. I have a good used plastic mount that I will through in. All you will need is wire to connect power.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom, BSH Marine 850-572-1225




GO FOR IT!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I saw one on craigslist last night. Search for vhf.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Greg I know you are on a buget. But dont waste your money on a used radio. When you are out 25 miles thats not the time to wonder if your radio and ant. will reach out and touch someone. That might be a LIFE saver for you. We use ICOM radios and a good ant . Talk with the fellows at west marine or georges electronics. There are other consideration like db gain. Height of were you are going to mount the ant. And also were you are going to mount the radio .VHFs radios will kill your wet compass headings. The sea is not very forgiving when you need help.Three of the most important items on you boat out of sight of land are a Good working order bilge pumps,Wetcompass and a good working radio. Gene


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is a link to the one on Craigslist. $50.00 bucks and it's brand new. 

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/for/931441330.html


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

Ok on VHF FM radios .

For every watt of transmission is one mile as a rule. So get the model with low power and high power. Low power 1 watt and high power 25 watts. Button for emergecy click on 16 with emergency beacon a mini epirb. Also check one that has altenant channels so you can flip back forth with other fishing friends .As for an antenna get a topload one . This will also increase transmission range.

A top load antenna gives the reverse tear drop effect for better transmission and reception.All power iscentered out the top.A whip or stick antenna the power is centered on the base making you need a longer pole for distance transmission.

Don't get the cheap antenna coaxile cable get a good quality . Do not coil extra wire up that will cut transmission power. keep it streached out .

Remember when you get a radio its your life line for help.Also get one that has an extention speaker jack and use it.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Someone called me last week about the Standard Horizon w/antenna deal and wanted one, so I ordered one in. I am selling it for my cost to PFFers. This person was going to call me the next day and come and get it...

??? Do you still want it? I forgot your name and/or phone #. I have a near fatal case of CRS.

Anyone else interested? New VHF for only $74.99 + tax

I have new 8' and 3' antennas for my cost.

I'll be home all weekend - working on my boats.

Tom 572-1225


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE VHF... Buy new everything . It's one thing not to skimp on....I have a basic standard radio. With a 5206 8ft. ant. .. I've talk to people on the radio close to 50 mls. away. Water conditions have affect on range. Wave height etc. .. I was sitting in Billy Goat hole and talked to someone 44mls. SE of Daulphin Island.. I see someone mentioned not coiling excess ant. Mine has alot coiled up. I really don't have room to uncoil mine. I've also been sitting about Southern Raceway and talk to someone sittin off the beach at the Flora Bama.. I'm due to buy a new one.. The one I have is about 6yrs. old.. The best way to go is with the DSC cability. Coast Guard now has the entire Gulf Watched by the new Rescue 21 .. A big majority anyway.. Goodluck and safe boating.


----------

